# Trial Cider Brew



## nuggetron (14/9/11)

hey 
was looking at making a trial cider
ive read people making cider from a single bottle of preservative free juice and champange yeast
wondering what i need and how to do it

cheers
2nd brew guys so i dont understand muchterminology and by much i mean any lol


----------



## KudaPucat (14/9/11)

nuggetron said:


> hey
> was looking at making a trial cider
> ive read people making cider from a single bottle of preservative free juice and champange yeast
> wondering what i need and how to do it
> ...



There's a big thread around here somewhere that has heaps od info on this topic... Sorry, I'd find it for you, but AHB from mobile sux, and I have to get to work. 

It's easy to do. 
Remove 100ml from the bottle. 
Add yeast. 
Close lid. 
Drink as you please, the sugars will be slowly eaten and turned to alcohol, so there'll be a sweet spot where you'll like it. Put it in the fridge to slow fermentation. 
I like it dry. 
Be advised, this won't make good cidre, just a refreshing alcoholic bevy. It's a good learning curve though. 
For more body, add a little honey, please note this will increase the alcohol content.


----------



## KudaPucat (14/9/11)

here: Read this thread http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...=55899&st=0
I think it's the one I meant.


----------



## komodo (14/9/11)

search simplest cider
in fact here : http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=32364


----------



## KudaPucat (15/9/11)

That's a nice link thanks Komodo... not quite fermenting in bottle, but considering I don't want to bother with trying that again, Cheers! :beer:


----------

